# Kubota B7500 (W/ FEL, Brush-hog, Tiller & Back scraper/blade)



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

SOLD!!!

Kubota B7500 with Front End Loader, RCR1248 brush hog, RTR0550 rototiller, back scraper/blade & ROPS.

489 hours, 4X4, Hydrostatic Transmission, Tractor tires (like new), new battery. Recently serviced (oil change and lube).

Turn key, only issue is the seat is a little worn and the fuel gauge does not work (have a new sending unit, just have no time to change it and really it is not an issue).

Asking $12K OBO

Let me know if you need any pictures or have questions. In Utah/Ogden Area. Can deliver if not too far away......


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

SOLD!


----------



## Underwood1988 (May 20, 2020)

Nothing but the best, I had the same Kubota tractor with all kind of attachments like lawn mower, snow blower, box scrapers, loader buckets, pallet forks and other things. It was my first tractor to have a very good experience and its quality surprised me a lot. I bought it for $21500 and sold it for $21000 after 4 years, almost no money lost. I sold it because I was in need of something bigger due to my big lands. I found an electric tractor from Japan, a very powerful machine, with the same attachments but different sizes. Now I have the best mower snow blower combo.


----------

